# thank god



## Jo777 (Nov 23, 2011)

thank god, ive just taken the 5th and final clomid pill for this cycle - i hate it so much, so does DH. I turn into a psycho, moody, irratable and irrational person when i take them. anyone else have side affects or taking them now?


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Is it that bad, i start my very 1st cycle of clomid in a few days  and so scared to take them coz im already a mood so and so and feel so guilty to everyone around me

Lou x


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

Me too Hun , I found I was ok the 5 days was taking it but have found have got progressively worse each day and today I am literally ready to kill someone I'm so over emotional I just feel Like need a good cry as a release but I can't cry cause I'm far to pyscho! Lol xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

you need to cry, let it out

if you need to vent then you can at me xxxx


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Hun you too xx


----------



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey

Hats the reason I came off clomid after 4 cycles cudnt cope I was feeling very very low and crying and so moody and arguing with boyfriend in tears at work wasn't nice but it affects people differently not putting u off it just saying that it's all totally normal to feel the way ur.


Good luck

Poppy


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm really not looking forward to what awaits me  poppy what tw you on now? X


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

I did four cycles of Clomid last year and about to start another few this year whilst on the waiting list for IVF, I was always irritable and my husband had a horrible time of it with my moods. I've come to realise that perhaps it wasnt the drugs that was causing this, just all the stress and anxiety of the procedure! I am normally a very moody person and get stressed easily due to my hectic lifestyle and get easily emotional at times, for me it was easier to blame the drugs.. but for me.. it was the situation and the eagerness to succeed! Everyone is different. 

Good Luck

Claire x


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

claire,

I'm the same as you, get very high rate anyway. my poor dp is used to it bless him. How long have you been waiting for IVF, do you feel positive that your least on something while you wait

i'm just waiting for my AF from provera then i'll start my 1st cycle of clomid

xx


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Well my DH and I have been on the waiting list for only a year, with the impression that the list is 3 years long... so it was a surprise when I called the clinic only to change contact details, that our treatment will start in the summer! I was not prepared for that, so in a panic, I found this site! lol I only asked for another round of Clomid from my GP as they bring back my periods, which until now has been non existant for the last couple of years, Clomid brings them back! But after a failed attempt at becoming pg on Clomid, they still serve a purpose in restoring my periods.

I had a gd experience with Clomid, not too many side effects and easy enough to follow. I started on 50mg, but was unresponsive so the upped it to 100mg (2tabs) daily for the five days. Again, no success but to be fair, my DH has problems of his own in that department so it was a hit or miss in the evenings for him to do his bit! But hopefully, IVF will save all that! lol

Good Luck x


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow

thank you and good luck to you too, keep me updated with how you get on 

xx


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, will do!

So are you familiar with how Clomid works? For a lot of women it is successful.

Good Luck x


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Erm sort of lol i take it for 5 days on day 2 of my AF it makes my ovaries work to release eggs then we have BMS 48 hrs after last pill and ever other day there after?

It's all happened so fast, my original very 1st appointment was scheulded for 19th December but i went for a scan to check my pcos before hand so i was all ready and could give them the results at this app at the fertility doctor saw me then and told me my weight was ok but need to try loose a little and had other tests done too eg blood. everything fine and then she gave me clomid to start when i got my AF since i havent had one for 8 years becasue of the depo injection i had( came off sept 09) my 1st Af last month was fine but 2nd one this month isnt happening properly and i just have brown stuff sorry to TMI so im going to take my 1st provera pill tonight then soon as i start AF im to stop and take clomid

Think i have understood it all

and i've found out so much from this site

xx


----------



## Jo777 (Nov 23, 2011)

woah lots of relplies. Big sigh of relief (1st day off), i think the thing with clomid is that normal everyday stressors that i could ordinarilly shake off get me so wound up and its hubby that bears the brunt of any venting sessions.
I wasn't too keen to on it again, but as my consultant said it worked twice so theres nothing to say it wont work again. Just   that i dont miscarry again.


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

yeah sort of, i've learnt lots on here, took my 1st pill of provera so hoipewfully get  my AF soon then can start the clomid

x


----------

